# Candied jalapeÃ±o recipes?



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a recipe for candied jalapeÃ±os? I've seen a few online, but I thought it might be better to ask here for tried and true, taste tested recipes. 

Thanks!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I use pepperfool.com canning


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I really like that website. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Belinda said:


> I really like that website. Thanks so much!


When you finish yours I got more. LOL I love japs. I won't run out this year. 
I think if you want crunchy japs you don't slice slits in them.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

I sure do like them too. Im brand new to gardening, and I don't know much about canning, but I'm trying to learn. I want to make mine last.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

They will last along time canned. Just make sure the top is pressed down after the water bath. Sometimes you will hear them pop when there cooling. Google your friend so read all you can about canning & get after it.
Its nice to have a pantry full of your stuff & not Del Monte & Hunt.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Candied Japs*

Now this is kind cheating but Get jar of Japs that you like..Dump Liquid..fill jar with sugar..Put in fridge a few weeks..Sometimes you will have to add more sugar after it dissolves..


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Rubberback said:


> They will last along time canned. Just make sure the top is pressed down after the water bath. Sometimes you will hear them pop when there cooling. Google your friend so read all you can about canning & get after it.
> Its nice to have a pantry full of your stuff & not Del Monte & Hunt.


I have been reading a lot about it and I'm gonna try it sometime soon. The Internet makes it look pretty easy, but my friends keep telling me that if I'm not careful it could cause serious problems with food safety. But, I'm gonna be brave and give it a shot.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

cva34 said:


> Now this is kind cheating but Get jar of Japs that you like..Dump Liquid..fill jar with sugar..Put in fridge a few weeks..Sometimes you will have to add more sugar after it dissolves..


That is kind of cheating but I bet it works! I'm gonna have to try that sometime. Thank you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Belinda said:


> I have been reading a lot about it and I'm gonna try it sometime soon. The Internet makes it look pretty easy, but my friends keep telling me that if I'm not careful it could cause serious problems with food safety. But, I'm gonna be brave and give it a shot.


You just gotta make sure the jar seals. You don't have to tighten the lid real tight before putting it in the hot water bath. You will know if the canned veggies are good before eating. I've been canning for awhile & I'm still here. LOL! Just read it will tell you everything about canning. I've had a few maters that didn't seal properly & threw them out. They were a funky color. Trust me you will know when there bad.


----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

cva34 said:


> Now this is kind cheating but Get jar of Japs that you like..Dump Liquid..fill jar with sugar..Put in fridge a few weeks..Sometimes you will have to add more sugar after it dissolves..


 My grandfather dumps 1/2 the liquid and adds cinnamon "red hots" candies. I think they're too sweet for my taste (in his defense, I don't eat sweets), but I'd never tell him that!


----------

